# ظاهرة الإحتباس الحراري



## Dark_Angel2008 (29 يوليو 2007)

ما يميز الكرة الأرضية عن الكواكب الأخرى في المجموعة الشمسية هو الغلاف الجوي الذي يحيط بها, ووجود الغلاف الجوي وثبات مكوناته يتوقف عليه استمرار الحياة بالشكل المتعارف عليه. وان مكونات الغلاف الجوي الرئيسية ثابتة منذ فترة طويلة "عشرات الآلاف من السنين" .

أهم مكونات الغلاف الجوي:

1-    النيتروجين (N) ونسبته تقريبا 78%.        2- الأكسجسن (O2) ونسبته تقريبا 21%.

3-   الغازات الخاملة كالأرغون, نيون, هيليوم ونسبتها 0.9% .

4-   عدد كبير من الغازات مثل:   أ- ثاني أكسيد الكربون ونسبته 0.03%           ب- الأوزون       ج- الميثان

    د- أكاسيد الكبريت         هـ - الهيدروجين         و- أكاسيد النيتروجين               ز- بخار الماء

وهذه الغازات تسمى غازات الندرة وتعتبر شوائب تسبب التلوث الجوي عندما يزيد تركيزها في الجو وتؤدي إلى حدوث اختلال في مكونات الغلاف الجوي والاتزان الحراري. وهذا ينتج عنه تغيرات في المناخ والجو وآثار سيئة على صحة وحياة الانسان والأحياء. وان من أهم الأخطار التي تهدد التوازن الطبيعي زيادة تركيز ثاني أكسيد الكربون

أسباب انبعاث الملوثات إلى الجو هي:

أولا: أٍسباب طبيعية وهي:

أ‌-      البراكين          ب- حرائق الغابات                 ج- الملوثات العضوية

ثانيا: أسباب صناعية 

أي ناتجة عن نشاطات الانسان وخاصة احتراق الوقود الاحفوري "نفط, فحم, غاز طبيعي".

أسباب التغيرات المناخية

أولا: طبيعية:

أ‌-   التغيرات التي تحدث لمدار الأرض حول الشمس وما ينتج عنها من تغير في كمية الاشعاع الشمسي الذي يصل إلى الأرض. وهذا عامل مهم جدا في التغيرات المناخية ويحدث عبر التاريخ. وهذا يقود إلى أن أي تغيير في الاشعاع سيؤثر على المناخ.

ب‌-  الانفجارات البركانية                 ج- التغير في مكونات الغلاف الجوي

ثانيا: غير طبيعية:

وهي ناتجة من النشاطات الانسانية المختلفة مثل:

أ- قطع الأعشاب وازالة الغابات                  ب- استعمال الانسان للطاقة

ج- استعمال الانسان للوقود الاحفوري "نفط, فحم, غاز" وهذا يؤدي إلى زيادة ثاني أكسيد الكربون في الجو وهذا يؤدي إلى زيادة درجة حرارة الجو ( "الاحتباس الحراري" وكأن الانسان يعيش في بيت زجاجي ).

في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر والقرن العشرين ظهر اختلال في مكونات الغلاف الجوي نتيجة النشاطات الانسانية ومنها تقدم الصناعة ووسائل المواصلات, ومنذ الثورة الصناعية وحتى الآن ونتيجة لاعتمادها على الوقود الاحفوري " فحم، بترول، غاز طبيعي " كمصدر أساسي ورئيسي للطاقة واستخدام غازات الكلوروفلوروكاربون في الصناعات بشكل كبير, هذا كله ساعد وبرأي العلماء على زيادة الدفء لسطح الكرة الأرضية وحدوث ما يسمى بـ

 " ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري Global Warning " وهذا ناتج عن زيادة الغازات الدفيئة.

ما هي ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري: هي الارتفاع التدريجي في درجة حرارة الطبقة السفلى القريبة من سطح الأرض من الغلاف الجوي المحيط بالأرض. وسبب هذا الارتفاع هو زيادة انبعاث الغازات الدفيئة أو غازات الصوبة الخضراء "  green house gases" . 

الغازات الدفيئة هي:

1- بخار الماء             2- ثاني أكسيد الكربون(CO2)     3- أكسيد النيتروز (N2O)  

4-الميثان (CH4)                   5- الأوزون (O3)                  6- الكلوروفلوركاربون (CFCs)

دور الغازات الدفيئة:

ان الطاقة الحرارية التي تصل الأرض من الشمس تؤدي إلى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وكذلك تعمل على تبخير المياه وحركة الهواء أفقيا وعموديا؛ وفي الوقت نفسه تفقد الأرض طاقتها الحرارية نتيجة الاشعاع الأرضي الذي ينبعث على شكل اشعاعات طويلة " تحت الحمراء ", بحيث يكون معدل ما تكتسب الأرض من طاقة شمسية مساويا لما تفقده بالاشعاع الأرضي الى الفضاء. وهذا الاتزان الحراري يؤدي إلى ثبوت معدل درجة حرارة سطح الأرض عند مقدار معين وهو 15°س .

والغازات الدفيئة " تلعب دورا حيويا ومهما في اعتدال درجة حرارة سطح الأرض " حيث:

-   تمتص الأرض الطاقة المنبعثة من الاشعاعات الشمسية وتعكس جزء من هذه الاشعاعات إلى الفضاء الخارجي, وجزء من هذه الطاقة او الاشعاعات يمتص من خلال بعض الغازات الموجودة في الغلاف الجوي. وهذه الغازات هي الغازات الدفيئة التي تلعب دورا حيويا ورئيسيا في تدفئة سطح الأرض للمستوى الذي تجعل الحياة ممكنة على سطح الأرض.

-   حيث تقوم هذه الغازات الطبيعية على امتصاص جزء من الأشعة تحت الحمراء المنبعثة من سطح الأرض وتحتفظ بها في الغلاف الجوي لتحافظ على درجة حرارة سطح الأرض ثابتة وبمعدلها الطبيعي " أي بحدود 15°س ". ولولا هذه الغازات لوصلت درجة حرارة سطح الأرض إلى 18°س تحت الصفر.

مما تقدم ونتيجة النشاطات الانسانية المتزايدة وخاصة الصناعية منها أصبحنا نلاحظ الآن: ان زيادة الغازات الدفيئة لدرجة أصبح مقدارها يفوق ما يحتاجه الغلاف الجوي للحفاظ على درجة حرارة سطح الأرض ثابتة وعند مقدار معين. فوجود كميات اضافية من الغازات الدفيئة وتراكم وجودها في الغلاف الجوي يؤدي إلى الاحتفاظ بكمية أكبر من الطاقة الحرارية في الغلاف الجوي وبالتالي تبدأ درجة حرارة سطح الأرض بالارتفاع.

مؤشرات لبداية حدوث هذه الظاهرة 

1-  يحتوي الجو حاليا على 380 جزءا بالمليون من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يعتبر الغاز الأساسي المسبب لظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري مقارنة بنسبة الـ 275 جزءً بالمليون التي كانت موجودة في الجو قبل الثورة الصناعية. ومن هنا نلاحظ ان مقدار تركيز ثاني أكسيد الكربون في الغلاف الجوي أصبح أعلى بحوالي أكثر من 30% بقليل عما كان عليه تركيزه قبل الثورة الصناعية.

2-     ان مقدار تركيز الميثان ازداد إلى ضعف مقدار تركيزه قبل الثورة الصناعية.

3-     الكلوروفلوركاربون يزداد بمقدار 4% سنويا عن النسب الحالية.

4-     أكسيد النيتروز أصبح أعلى بحوالي 18% من مقدار تركيزه قبل الثورة الصناعية ( حسب آخر البيانات الصحفية لمنظمة الأرصاد العالمية ). 

ونلاحظ أيضا ما يلي:

أ‌-      ارتفع مستوى المياه في البحار من 0.3-0.7 قدم خلال القرن الماضي.

ب‌-   ارتفعت درجة الحرارة ما بين 0.4 – 0.8°س خلال القرن الماضي حسب تقرير اللجنة الدولية المعنية بالتغيرات المناخية التابعة للأمم المتحدة.

بعض التقارير والتحذيرات:

-        آخر التقارير التي نشرتها الحكومة البريطانية حول هذا الموضوع :

أ‌-      يتخوف من انصهار الجليدفي جرين لاند والذي يؤدي الى ارتفاع مستوى البحار حوالي 7 أمتار خلال السنوات الألف المقبلة.

ب‌- ان تزايد النشاط الصناعي والاقتصادي وزيادة البشرية بنسبة ست أضعاف في الـ 200 سنة المقبلة يشكلون عوامل مهمة في تفاقم الاحتباس الحراري, وضمن هذا الموضوع قال أحد الخبراء " ان كل ارتفاع في الحرارة بنسبة درجة واحدة سيلسيوس يزيد الخطر بنسبة كبيرة تؤثر وبشكل كبير وسريع على الأنظمة البيئية الضعيفة. وان كل ارتفاع يزيد عن درجتين سيلسيوس يضاعف الخطر بشكل جوهري قد يؤدي إلى انهيار أنظمة بيئية كاملة وإلى مجاعات ونقص في المياه وإلى مشاكل اجتماعية واقتصادية كبيرة لا سيما في الدول النامية. 

-   حذرت وكالة البيئة الأوروبية من التغير السريع الناتج من الاحتباس الحراري حيث ان ارتفاع الحرارة سيقضي على ثلاثة أرباع الثلوج المتراكمة على قمم جبال الألب بحلول عام 2050 مما يتسبب بفيضانات مدمرة في أوروبا واعتبرت هذا تحذيرا يجب التنبه إليه.

-        قال علماء بريطانيون أن عام 2005 هو ثاني أشد الأعوام حرارة في العالم منذ بداية الاحصاءات المناخية الدقيقة في الستينات من القرن التاسع عشر.

-        وقال الباحثون في هيئة الأرصاد وجامعة ايست انجليا البريطانيتين أن:

أ‌-      درجة الحرارة ارتفعت خلال عام 2005 في النصف الشمالي بمقدار 0.65°س فوق المتوسط الذي كان سائدا ما بين 1961 – 1990.

ب‌-  درجة الحرارة ارتفعت خلال عام 2005 بحوالي 0.48°س على مستوى العالم وهذا ما يجعل سنة 2005 أشد الأعوام حرارة بعد عام 1998.

ج- يعتقد العلماء أن نصف الكرة الشمالي يزداد سخونة بشكل أسرع من الجنـوب لأن  نسـبة أكبر من  

     تكوينه يابسة، وهي تتأثر بشكل أسرع بالتغيرات المناخية مقارنة بالمحيط.

د- اشار الباحث ديفيد فاينر من وحدة أبحاث المناخ بجامعة ايست انجليا أن درجة حرارة المياه بالمحيط    

     الأطلسي بنصف الكرة الشمالي هي الأعلى منذ عام 1880. 

أصبح من المؤكد أن كمية ثاني أكسيد الكربون التي تدخل الجو ستستمر في الازدياد وبالتالي فإن درجة حرارة سطح الأرض ستستمر بالازدياد. ومعنى ذلك فان التأثير على المناخ سيغدو واضحا وأهم الظواهر التي ستحدث هي :

1-    أن أجزاءً كبيرة من الجليد ستنصهر وتؤدي إلى ارتفاع مستوى سطح البحر مما يسبب حدوث فياضانات وتهديد للجزر المنخفضة والمدن الساحلية.

2-    ارتفاع مستوى سطح البحر قد يحدث تأثيرات خطيرة 3-زيادة عدد وشدة العواصف.

4- انشار الأمراض المعدية في العالم.                    5- تدمير بعض الأنواع الحية والحد من التنوع الحيوي. 6- حدوث موجات جفاف.                         7- حدوث كوارث زراعية وفقدان بعض المحاصيل.

8-   احتمالات متزايدة بوقوع أحداث متطرفة في الطقس. 

-   وحتى يكون كلامنا عن الاحتباس الحراري مقنعا أكثر يجب الحصول على سجل طويل لدرجة الحرارة لأجزاء كبيرة من الأرض للتعرف على معدلات درجات الحرارة لمئات السنين, وهذا أمر صعب فالأرض واسعة وثلاثة أرباعها مغطى بالماء. والمشكلة أن القياسات لم تتم بصورة منتظمة الا على مدى قرن – الى قرنين فقط .

-   لكن اليوم تقاس عناصر طقس الأرض يوميا في جميع الأجزاء من خلال شبكة عالمية من المحطات على الأرض وفي البحار, تعطينا درجات الحرارة والضغط ومعدل الأمطار والرطوبة وغيره, وهذه قاعدة المعلومات الرئيسية لعلم المناخ.

-   يتفق العلماء المعنيون في هذا الموضوع على ضرورة العمل للحد من ارتفاع درجات الحرارة قبل فوات الأوان وذلك من خلال معالجة الأسباب المؤدية للارتفاع واتخاذ الاجراءات الرسمية في شأنها على مستوى العالم بأكمله, لأن مزيدا من الغازات المسببة للاحتباس الحراري على مستوى العالم يؤدي إلى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة.

منقول 

رابط الموقع


----------



## قلم حر (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة الإحتباس الحراري*

موضوع جميل جدا و متكأمل  أخ دارك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة الإحتباس الحراري*

في مره بروفيسور ااامريكي يدرسني...حااامل 3 رسااالااات في الاااديااان والفلسفه واللغااات .
قاال لنااا في ااااحدى ااالمحاااضرااات:
مشكله الاااحتبااس الحراري اااللي يواااجهه ااالعاااالم هي مجرد لعبه سياااسيه يلعب بهاااا عشااااق السااااديه من حكااام اااالغرب...ولااا وجود لهاااا بالحقيقه..

احناااا في اااول اااالمحاااضره مااا صدقناااا هااالموضوع وقلنا  ااالدكتور مجنون ولااا غلطاان ...او انه يضحك علينااا لااانه بااالعااده يستخف دمه..
بس في ااالنهااايه جاااب لنااا اراااء ودرااساااات علمااء ثااانيين واادباااء فكر وفلسفه ...
ومااا اقول ان صدقنااا وخلااااص..
لاا ...بس نسبياااا كاااانت مقنعه...ولو ااان عقلنااا مااا استوعبهااا بحكم انهاااا دراساات من مستوى اااعلى..
ليتهاااا لو كاااانت عندي كاااان عرضتهااا لكم...
واااخذ ارااائكم فيهاا...

شكرااا على اااالموضوع المتميز...

تحيااااتي...

اياااان


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ظاهرة الإحتباس الحراري*

مرسي يا Dark_Angel2008 علي الموضوع


----------

